# Ships Porthole Clock Bootsale Find



## dooly (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi all not been finding much at the bootsales of late but picked this Vintage Coventry Astral 123 movement ships pothole clock today, I cannot make the mark out on the face but is a triangle with ? P or F & S, I do not have the key but seconds hand will moved when pushed, the numbers on the dial seem to have been repainted, can anyone help date this for me and i was told it came off a "navy" ship by the seller but do not really baleave that as i would think it would have been in brass and not chrome and the colour of the face is unusual. ps the face is 8" across

some photos before i begin cleaning it









Not sure what went in here


----------



## dooly (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thatâ€™s a nice find you can get keys off the bay easy. I suspect the dial may have been repainted. Easy to regulate with the slow and fast lever. :yes:


----------



## dooly (Sep 16, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Thatâ€™s a nice find you can get keys off the bay easy. I suspect the dial may have been repainted. Easy to regulate with the slow and fast lever. :yes:


Cheers will look for one there, the dial is showing this and it looks to be on top but the numbers are certainly painted, yes i have not seen one with regulator there before


----------



## dooly (Sep 16, 2010)

spent a couple of hours cleaning it last night


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow what a great find, it looks great after a good clean.

Dan.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not normally one for clocks, but that is lovely!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice find, i have a chrome ships clock they weren't always brass , the hole in the bezel would of had a little can't think of a technical term but it was what you'd get hold of to open the glass to wind the clock (wouldn't be called a handle but you know what i mean)

I would think the movement has been put in 90 degrees out as the hinge is normally at 9 o clock not 12


----------



## dooly (Sep 16, 2010)

andyclient said:


> Nice find, i have a chrome ships clock they weren't always brass , the hole in the bezel would of had a little can't think of a technical term but it was what you'd get hold of to open the glass to wind the clock (wouldn't be called a handle but you know what i mean)
> 
> I would think the movement has been put in 90 degrees out as the hinge is normally at 9 o clock not 12


Cheers all for the comments, yep know what you mean, think i have a nice little bit if brass which would do the same job , I just put it back in the way it came out but of cause it is logical that it would open that way as it would need two hands thanks will change it back round


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

dooly said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > Nice find, i have a chrome ships clock they weren't always brass , the hole in the bezel would of had a little can't think of a technical term but it was what you'd get hold of to open the glass to wind the clock (wouldn't be called a handle but you know what i mean)
> ...


You could then maybe mount it on a nice bit of hardwood here's my schatz mariner 8 bell ships clock


----------



## dooly (Sep 16, 2010)

Good looking clock yep could make one of them quite easily i have a old hardwood table i cut up for the timber not long back


----------

